# Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if Striggio's Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno, which was discovered just a few years ago after being lost for about 400 years, is going to be recorded anytime soon? I've been checking amazon and archiv with no luck. It is believed to be the only mass ever written for 40 (and in some places 60!) voices. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I may have a free-to-air recording of this work captured from a 2007 BBC Proms broadcast. If so, I'll post it up somewhere. 

FK


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Kuhlau, that would be great.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's the link to the performance I mentioned earlier in this thread - a free-to-air broadcast made during the BBC Proms 2007: Download.

Enjoy. 

FK


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

You're welcome. 

FK


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

What a brilliant forum this is!


----------



## tsingher (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuhlau- I found your post in my search for a recording of the Proms Striggio concert. Unfortunately, the link for the download has expired. Would you be willing to repost for me? I would be very appreciative.

Thank you!


----------



## Classical Review (Oct 1, 2009)

tsingher said:


> Kuhlau- I found your post in my search for a recording of the Proms Striggio concert. Unfortunately, the link for the download has expired. Would you be willing to repost for me? I would be very appreciative.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there!

I'm the guy who used to post here as Kuhlau.

I still have the recordings of this 2007 BBC Proms concert, so I'll zip and upload them, then post a link here.

FK
*
EDIT: Okay, here's the link - http://is.gd/bSDGn*


----------



## Donzelague (May 4, 2010)

Thank you. But is the Mass complete? There is no Sanctus-Benedictus-Agnus Dei on your recording.


----------



## tsingher (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you! I sang in one of the choirs at the Berkeley performance by Davitt Maroney and they didn't record it.


----------



## Donzelague (May 4, 2010)

Please, Classical Review alias Kuhlau, answer my question? There is no Agnus Dei in your recording and according to Wikipedia there should be one. And it is an important part of this mass: the first time the sixty voices enter one after the other. So is your recording complete?
Sorry for my english...


----------



## Altius (Jul 19, 2010)

hi,BBC Proms are eight week continuous concert presented at the Albert hall in South Kensington, London. Check here for more details...

UK BBC Proms 2010


----------

